# Biker aus AS-AM da`?



## koppi-w8 (13. Juli 2008)

Sind ein paar Biker oder Bikerinnen aus AM AS da?
Bin aus 92265 Edelsfeld, und suche ein wenig anschluss....


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (13. Juli 2008)

mir sin da......guckst du unter www.scmk.org und da auf lauf/radteam und dann auf news. fahren CC otv-cup, bayernliga, und a paar auch bundesliga. haben aber alle mal ganz normal angefangen.......bei interesse einfach mailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koppi-w8 (13. Juli 2008)

Bei euch fährt ein Winter Martin oder? Den kenn ich, is vom Nachbars Jungen  Verwandschaft...


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (14. Juli 2008)

Right, der is auch bei uns dabei. Martin ist aber unter der Woche beruflich meist in Nürnberg, wir selber trainieren hauptsächlich im Raum Amberg, ab und an auch mal in Sulzbach, je nachdem was für Rennen anstehen und wie eben Zeit ist.....


----------



## oberpfalzpower (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo koppi-w8,

bin aus Sulzbach-Rosenberg und fahre CC. Kenne Deine Gegend sehr gut (Bernricht nach Fromberg runter, super Trail). Kannst Dich ja mal bei mir melden zu ner Tour....

Frank


----------



## Manue (29. Juli 2008)

Servus, wir (meine Freundin und i) sind aus Edelsfeld AS


----------



## koppi-w8 (29. Juli 2008)

Hä, kennen wir uns?!


----------



## Manue (30. Juli 2008)

Weiß nicht kennen wir uns? Mein Name ist Stefan, wohne in Edelsfeld, arbeite in Edelsfeld.


----------



## koppi-w8 (4. August 2008)

Meld dichmal per PM, dann können wir ja mal was ausmachen zum biken! Wäre cool


----------



## koppi-w8 (9. August 2008)

Hi, keiner mal Lust auf Biken zusammen?
Welche Bikeshops empfiehlt ihr?


----------



## koppi-w8 (20. August 2008)

alle im Urlaub oder wie;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

